
Stamper: An Artboard-Oriented Creative Coding Environment - bobbiechen
https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/3334480.3382994
======
faizshah
Prototype link: [https://p5stamper.com/](https://p5stamper.com/)

Glad to see they used Processing. In high school I introduced my CS classmates
to Processing after hearing about it on The Creative Coding Podcast. We made
tons of games and interesting simulations like the popular boids algorithm for
birds and a classmate made the game Worms. I remember using it in a CS class
in high school to implement minimax with alpha/beta pruning for Othello. It’s
a great environment to teach and learn coding in. Dan Shiffman wrote some
great books to teach Processing from if you’re interested.

~~~
timClicks
Shiffman's "The Coding Train" is one of the best video tutorial series on
YouTube. It's an absolutely incredible resource.

------
yepthatsreality
> Use Chrome on a desktop please!

No, test in other browsers please!

~~~
paulgb
This is unnecessarily negative for something that is presented as being in the
prototype stage. Testing on multiple platforms out of the gate impedes
experimentation.

(As a Firefox user, I agree that the launched version should support other
browsers, of course!)

~~~
yepthatsreality
It’s not negative. It’s actually a positive that people running other browsers
would like support. I just widened his potential user base for future
experiments. Just because it’s a criticism doesn’t immediately indicate tone.

Arguably only developing for Chrome is what is impeding experimentation by not
allowing it to be run on other browsers.

------
applecrazy
It's interesting how the poster (at least, the submission seems like a
conference poster) doesn't even mention one of the most important and
commonly-used pieces of prior art in this medium: Xcode's Interface Builder
storyboards. In fact, they work very similar to what the authors created:
there's links between boards (representing segues between screens), links
between UI and code (IBOutlets and IBActions).

~~~
lallysingh
From a research perspective, is it novel? Would it really be the appropriate
resisted work to reference to other researchers in the field?

------
Rotten194
Interesting! Reminds me of the Unity shader graph editor -- the visualization
of in-between nodes of the computation graph. For example:
[https://blogs.unity3d.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/image2....](https://blogs.unity3d.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/image2.jpg)

~~~
andybak
That's pretty similar to every node-based shader editor I've seen - and in
turn shader editors are similar to other of node-based environments where
there's a graphical output (compositing software springs to mind)

(Not being difficult for the sake of it. I think it's important to focus on
the things that make Stamper different to similar tools)

